# <insert witty journal title here>



## gymdiva (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been sitting here trying to come up with something catchy and eh, fuck it...put your own title in there 


the IMB fairy visited my mailbox this week and I am very happy and excited to now be trying out the cycle support and halo extreme...next I want to give the female halo version a try...once it comes out of course 


I was really on a roll with my training then I got hit with some of the worst head cold/flu/allergy mess I've had in a hot minute...it came out of nowhere and just really took me out...but thankfully it appears to be gone and I am feeling WAY better!



in non-training news I got news I have been waiting ten years to receive! if you're not a friend of mine already then I'll show it off  I'm going to be an official TAR HEEL ALUMNI!!!!!!!!!  omgomgomgomgomg....yes, I am finally going to have the opportunity to walk for my degree after scraping and clawing my way through classes off and on since 2000 when I was a junior transfer...I could not be happier!  I've waited ten years for this.... on Twitpic


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be following along!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> I've been sitting here trying to come up with something catchy and eh, fuck it...put your own title in there
> 
> 
> the IMB fairy visited my mailbox this week and I am very happy and excited to now be trying out the cycle support and halo extreme...next I want to give the female halo version a try...once it comes out of course
> ...



Congratulations, gymdiva!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 21, 2012)

^ best post *EVER*


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 21, 2012)

ah yes I did leave out one important component...for the moment I am running one halo extreme once a day and one cycle support twice a day...we'll see if any adjustments to this need to be made as I continue!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 22, 2012)

so today was a "light" leg day....I say it like that b/c this is not your diva's old school leg day...we're working on making them smaller and more streamlined...and at the same time grow my glutes...yeah I don't do anything easy 


I can tell a difference now that I've been on three days...it's subtle but it's positive...I also noticed I'm showing some more vascularity in my arms...reminds me of when I have been on other bodybuilding candy 


I have an interesting dilemma going on on the job front....not sure what to do...I'll keep y'all updated on that one!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 23, 2012)

vascularity looked good today...well, partly b/c it was arm day...but the veins are definitely popping out more!

one thing I have noticed is some flushing in my face...anyone else experience this with either product?


----------



## make (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 24, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats on sticking with it through 10 years, very hard to do!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> ah yes I did leave out one important component...for the moment I am running *one halo extreme once a day and one cycle support twice a day...*we'll see if any adjustments to this need to be made as I continue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme*
*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support*

Don't believe it's from the Advanced Cycle Support, gymdiva. Took those like M&M's when I was trying Super-DMZ Rx. 

Haven't tried Halo yet. Is the flushing comparable to what you might have experienced with niacin or beta-alanine?


----------



## ripsid (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!

Have a co-worker who is a Tarheel alum, has a great expression.

"You know that God is a Tarheel, that's why the sky is Carolina Blue!!!""


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Haven't tried Halo yet. Is the flushing comparable to what you might have experienced with niacin or beta-alanine?




no it seems to be just in my face...which I know sounds odd! hahahaha....definitely is not an overall flush affect (effect....man I always mix those up!)


oh and it's both in feel and in color...I almost look like I took makeup tips from the local hooker


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Have a co-worker who is a Tarheel alum, has a great expression.
> 
> "You know that God is a Tarheel, that's why the sky is Carolina Blue!!!""



it's true....it's true.....




and no, I'm not Kurt Angle....




anyone? just me....alriiight, high five!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 28, 2012)

training has been great this week! I fell in love with a piece of cardio equipment at a new gym....I have a pass for it and so far I'm diggin' it....but this is a spin bike with the built in video screen so you can take your own spin class OR my favorite, connect your ipod up and do your own class to your own music! it's awwwweessssoommmme....oddly enough I own a spin bike and could do the same at home but this bike is a lot newer and smoother so it's a completely different feel...oh and it has a built in fan which is a major bonus when the sweat gets to pouring 


I have been contemplating upping my dosage to two halo extremes a day....thoughts?


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 7, 2012)

ok scratch that two caps idea! didn't seem to have any sides but um, I lied....HAHAHAHA....it's nothing major but I have noticed some increased libido....which would be awesome were I not single as usual....and my voice has dropped a shade...not much but just enough that I can notice the difference...training is still going well...arms are still showing changes...lower...well....what can I say other than I am still very much a chick with a lot of estrogen!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

How are the strength gains?


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 11, 2012)

still increasing! for lower I'm trying to concentrate on shaping as opposed to building so I'm trying to increase reps but upper I definitely am trying to build more! it's been an interesting progress from even just two months ago as my upper body has been adjusting to the new twins...I did some seated machine dips for the tris and my pecs the next day felt like I had benched 500lbs for reps! still not used to that kind of thing happening


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2012)

If it's not too personal, did you do over or under the muscle and would you recommend the procedure to other athletes?

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 17, 2012)

not personal to me! 


I did kind of neither...confusing enough, right? what my doctor did was under the fascia of the muscle...so some of the benefits of unders without having to cut the muscle and some of the benefits of overs like faster recovery but without so much future droopage and hopefully without that implant on a pec look....we'll have to find that one out as we go!


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 17, 2012)

so including carbs in the diet have been a love/hate thing...I have loved how full my arms have been and how vascular they are again....but I am not enjoying the extra water I always retain...plus I feel slightly groggy....usually at the end of the day...training has felt better including the carbs again but I have to be careful b/c my blood sugar can be finicky...I think I'll ultimately go back to keto b/c I just feel more even but I have been enjoying the bigger guns


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 20, 2012)

today was a whole body workout day...I moved furniture! hahahahaha....so I knew my parents were bringing a couch that was being given to me by my grandmother....she didn't have enough room in her place for the little loveseat...I didn't have a couch....voila! but I didn't realize they were also bringing a large bedframe that belonged to my mom when she was living elsewhere for work and the matching dresser (b/c we were getting rid of the kid sized one I inherited from my boss when I didn't have one at all)....so I did a lot of squats and lifts today 


glad I had my halo extreme!


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 23, 2012)

so I've decided to go back on a keto diet...the carbs have been fun and my upper looks much fuller and more vascular but the bottom half looks fuller, too, and well, I'm kinda over that look 


in the meantime, I'm going nuts about the UNC game...I literally can't watch...this would be me:


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 27, 2012)

well, my *TAR HEELS* lost  but I'm still proud of them! injuries galore and we still made it further than any other ACC team....so suck on that dook 


in other news, I have veins....veins are good


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> Glad to hear you are getting good results from the Halo - I am doing 2 of the Halo for Her per day. A little less than the Halo Extreme but I am hoping it will give me strength without the sides.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> what my doctor did was under the fascia of the muscle...so some of the benefits of unders without having to cut the muscle and some of the benefits of overs like faster recovery but without so much future droopage and hopefully without that implant on a pec look....we'll have to find that one out as we go!



Very cool. Thanks for the reply. Had a rhinoplasty as a 20something. Cosmetic procedures are always an interesting topic. Hope you're pleased with the results.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey momma!!!  Great to see you running a journal!  I've missed peeking in on all your "doings".  Glad to hear you are getting great results off of Halo Extreme.  Have never tried that product, but waiting on getting on the Halo for girls.  Excited to start.  12 weeks out this Sat. so I'll probably start it soon enough.


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 29, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> Glad to hear you are getting good results from the Halo - I am doing 2 of the Halo for Her per day. A little less than the Halo Extreme but I am hoping it will give me strength without the sides.




I want to try that one next! I won't lie, I'm totally in love with almost anything pink and black so I'm totally wanting them just based on that :bounce:


ok so that's just more like icing on a cake type of thing but whatever


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Very cool. Thanks for the reply. Had a rhinoplasty as a 20something. Cosmetic procedures are always an interesting topic. Hope you're pleased with the results.



I am!!!! I was telling a new coworker today who asked me about them that this is the best investment I've ever made...I feel, dare I say, NORMAL! to know that I just have what can now be called matching boobs (hence my nickname of the twins for them) and not a pair of mismatched sacks of skin that had been hanging out since I was about 14....yeah I'd say I'm pretty fucking stoked about them 

now the reason why the twins came up in conversation was b/c I was trying on a new style of shirt they are going to for their trainers....the director had a small and wanted me to try it on first...he figured it wouldn't work but I put it on and it was bigger than I thought it'd be but I wanted her opinion and said, be honest! do I look too hoochie in this? she thought it looked good and then goes, wow are those real? now what made that truly hilarious is the fact that she was the first person to ask me that...everyone I've been around since October already knew I was getting them so I tend to forget that these people don't know that....she thought they looked good, I commented on how they balance out my big butt and she goes, look at you with your curves! I'm going to start calling you Jessica Rabbit!


one day on the job and I already have a nickname 


I want to get my lips done, too....um, the ones on my face you dirty birds  actually just the top one....I like the bottom lip with the natural pout....top lip is flatter than a pancake!


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 29, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey momma!!!  Great to see you running a journal!  I've missed peeking in on all your "doings".  Glad to hear you are getting great results off of Halo Extreme.  Have never tried that product, but waiting on getting on the Halo for girls.  Excited to start.  12 weeks out this Sat. so I'll probably start it soon enough.



whaddup! I'm so out of practice of keeping a forum journal that I'll go a few days and forget it's here....hehehehe...my bad! 

I would imagine you'd do well on either of the halos...you stay so lean year round that the veins really ought to be standing out on you


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 1, 2012)

one to make you laugh


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> whaddup! I'm so out of practice of keeping a forum journal that I'll go a few days and forget it's here....hehehehe...my bad!
> 
> I would imagine you'd do well on either of the halos...you stay so lean year round that the veins really ought to be standing out on you





gymdiva said:


> one to make you laugh



Well, HELLLLLLLo there!!!  Twinnies look good!


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 4, 2012)

here's one more....don't ask me how I even got this shot but I was at the gym after work and there it was....these two things are so much fun!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> here's one more....don't ask me how I even got this shot but I was at the gym after work and there it was....*these two things are so much fun!*



lol

Glad you're enjoying yourself. 

And here's one more way to enjoy yourself... shopping at the *IronMagLabs* online store! What's better yet, you can pick up $100 worth of product on the house courtesy of winning the "best" journal contest for March! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> I commented on how they balance out my big butt and she goes, look at you with your curves!* I'm going to start calling you Jessica Rabbit!*
> 
> 
> *one day on the job and I already have a nickname*


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol
> 
> Glad you're enjoying yourself.
> 
> ...




I do always love a good shopping spree...good for the soul


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


>




now could I pull off that shade of hair color....


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 6, 2012)

upper is coming right along!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 7, 2012)

Look'n good keep up the good work


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 7, 2012)

sent from Tebow's asshole


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 10, 2012)

ok so I made my order and am now awaiting the arrival of the protein isolate, halo for her, e-control rx, and razor cuts...


after speaking with a former coworker he said something that just made sense to me....one of those, duh!, moments....so once all of this comes in and I start it I'm going to be really OCD on my journaling...I want to aim for getting back in front of the camera...yes, I would like to compete this year but man, do I miss the photoshoots!  


I am going to finish up my bottle of halo extreme first, take some time off, then start the halo for her....I will also start back on fullblown keto...I've been doing some carb cycling for a change of pace....it's ok but I always feel better when I'm "carb free"


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 11, 2012)

lookie lookie at what came this morning!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 11, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> lookie lookie at what came this morning!




That is a great way to start a day!!


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 14, 2012)

so I've made some big decisions today...one of which scares the pure living shit out of me ...but at the same time excites me to no end ...I don't want to spill it yet b/c it's still a work in progress but in a nutshell it's work related....not the new training job...still looking to get that started and going....kind of slow at the gym around this time of year but with summer approaching I think business will begin to pick up...plus the weather has been great so no one wants to be cooped up inside and I can't say that I blame them! no this is the other gig...that I've had for nine years running....IslandGirl, I know you know! some staff turnaround (plus being short-staffed) combined with different management who are too laid back =  I'm a little over it...ok a lot over it...I have learned this: I find it easier to work with clientele I can't stand but with awesome coworkers than the other way around....


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 15, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> Looks like someone is ready for the gym!


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 23, 2012)

ok so this is my week off of everything before I try out my nice stack of goodies 

in addition to this I'm told I now need to make myself seen...as in seen working out, being present in the gym, offering little free mini-sessions to try and get people interested in training, etc...so um, yeah, no pressure!


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 28, 2012)

random question for my ironmag peeps 



has anyone ever had experience with stacking clen, yohimbine, and keto (ketotifin fumarate)? I stumbled upon it recently and I remember a very in depth conversation a couple of the people I split a room at the Arnold with talking about taking Benadryl in conjunction with clen which is basically what this stack would do....well, and add the yohimbine....I always like to do my research and get personal input before trying anything if I can...any help is appreciated!

now the follow up question: will I look like this?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> so I've made some big decisions today... (snip)
> 
> I have learned this: I find it easier to work with clientele I can't stand but with awesome coworkers than the other way around....



Best wishes on the big decisions and, yes, I've never regretted leaving a job but have often missed great coworkers!



gymdiva said:


> (snip) now the follow up question: *will I look like this?*



No help on that stack  but -- by way of unsolicited trivia -- that's exactly what _ephedrine _did to me.


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 28, 2012)

omg I miss my old school ECA stacks!


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 30, 2012)

started my Halo for Her and e-control today! starting at two H4H and four E daily...split into two doses...now to get this diet cleaned up again.....


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

*stillwaiting*


----------



## gymdiva (May 2, 2012)

whatcha waiting for? I know....more twins pics, right?


----------



## gymdiva (May 2, 2012)

you know, I'm always mad jealous at lil man...he can just lay down and go to sleep...like right now...he ate when I got home from work, crawled into his basket, and has been passed out like a mofo ever since...now why can't I do that!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> whatcha waiting for? I know....more twins pics, right?



Well, that too.  LOL

Denver trip girl!  Duh!  lol  Hey, I got a twin pic.  It's a phone pic so quality isn't that good, but I'll post it in my journal.


----------



## gymdiva (May 4, 2012)

omg I know I need to get out there!!!!!!!!!! let me see what happens next weekend after graduation....I think the graduation fairy may visit....yes, there really is one! especially when you're a decade past what your class ring says


----------



## sassy69 (May 4, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> random question for my ironmag peeps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clen & ketotifen you'd run as usual. (See more detail here:. 

Yohimbine is typically handled in units of 5 mg per 'dose'. How you'd dose it (i.e. increasing it) would be dependent upon you. Many people are sensitive to too much of it and start to feel sick. If you're using something that is like a clen / yohimbine blend, you'd need to be careful about the yohimbine component while you're increasing the clen part of it.

And the biggest hitch w/ using ketotifen is just to take it at night because it will put you to sleep. 

And Benedryl has no effect on receptors so don't bother with it.


----------



## gymdiva (May 5, 2012)

noted on the sleepiness! that's the last thing I need in the daytime seeing as how I never have energy as it is


----------



## gymdiva (May 6, 2012)

I want:

to keep my days happy without so many ups and downs
to no longer have so many hang ups
to allow myself to be successful
to not think of food with every waking moment of existence
to have my apt as organized as my work life
to singlehandedly bring down the price of cert organic chicken (ok that's not happening)
to have a better butt
to learn a handstand without a wall
to be sponsored 
to fill in these lines around my mouth-I swear they add 5yrs to my face
an accountant
to dance again
to get more tattoos



to just live
to just enjoy


----------



## gymdiva (May 12, 2012)

*IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gymdiva (May 12, 2012)

now what on earth am I going to wear underneath???? and before anyone suggests a dress I'll just let you know that I do not own one


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> *IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congratulations!!! Who's your commencement speaker? We had Andy Rooney. I don't remember a word he said. 



gymdiva said:


> now what on earth am I going to wear underneath???? and before anyone suggests a dress I'll just let you know that I do not own one



_Something by Cynthia James?_


----------



## gymdiva (May 12, 2012)

we have Mayor Bloomberg which I find highly random! 

I'm thinking of just putting on some capris and a tee and calling it a day...no one will be able to see it anyways!


----------



## gymdiva (May 14, 2012)

so I had this stuff all typed out and started to post pics and somehow my brilliant self closed the window 


so here's some pics from graduation...hahahahaha I'll type more again later!


----------



## gymdiva (May 15, 2012)

can I just tell you how much I am loving the stevia based protein isolate? just had some blended with ice and unswt vanilla almond milk...way yum! 






ok so I finished my bottle of e-control...I liked that it came close to mimicking actual nolva (which is always my supp of choice)...not as strong but was close...I could see it being affective as I got leaner...I like that there's a good alternative out there! 


so far the halo for her has been a positive experience...I am on the 3 a day regimen...I feel like this is very comparable to the one a day of the regular halo extreme that I tried before...plus who doesn't like a pill box for the week filled with pink! 


I also love the razor cuts...I retain water like the hoover dam! doesn't seem to matter how hydrated I am, how few carbs I'm on, etc, I just am a watery person...must have been a water buffalo in a previous life...so taking just one of these in the mornings makes me feel SO much better!


----------



## gymdiva (May 22, 2012)

suit = bought (not yet made since I'm a little ways out but I know Celeste is gonna rock it out) 

diet = starting this weekend 

supps = Iron Mag Labs (any doubt?) 








game = on


----------



## gymdiva (Jun 12, 2012)

UPDATES! 



new shirt:







hehehehehehe not really but whatever 



can you say, prepping? :bounce:


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^^ love the shirt!

And how is prep going?


----------



## gymdiva (Jun 12, 2012)

*slow at the moment but this week is picking up...show is Oct 20 so I have a hot minute!*


----------



## flynike (Jun 17, 2012)

Oct 20'th!! will be following the journal! good luck gymdiva and love the t-shirt!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 19, 2012)

great journal!


----------



## gymdiva (Jun 29, 2012)

thank you and thank you!


----------



## gymdiva (Jun 29, 2012)

ok let's catch up a little....

got this:





#12! 


got this (thank you again!):






got a job here:






pulled this (200lbs on my first go at it):


----------



## gymdiva (Jul 2, 2012)

one more pic! took this Saturday night while trying on some tops at work-booty is still very much a work in progress but the back is coming along!


----------



## gymdiva (Jul 8, 2012)

well, I'm getting some weight loss but not what I was hoping for....I am down around 8lbs in three weeks but I normally drop more than that after the initial start up...we'll see what happens from here! I know if anyone can come up with the proper protocol it's PJ....but I will say he has his work cut out for him with this one


----------



## Curt James (Jul 8, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> ok let's catch up a little....
> 
> got this:
> 
> ...



Nice ink and congratulations on the new job and the sled work. Uh, n00b here, that is a sled, right? Oh, could I be a personal trainer or what? 



gymdiva said:


> one more pic! took this Saturday night while trying on some tops at work-booty is still very much a work in progress but the back is coming along!



Very cool shot!



gymdiva said:


> well, I'm getting some weight loss but not what I was hoping for....I am down around 8lbs in three weeks but I normally drop more than that after the initial start up...we'll see what happens from here! I know if anyone can come up with the proper protocol it's PJ....but I will say he has his work cut out for him with this one



Are you cycling carbs, doing keto, or something else? Wishing you the best in October!


----------



## gymdiva (Jul 8, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> well, I'm getting some weight loss but not what I was hoping for....I am down around 8lbs in three weeks but I normally drop more than that after the initial start up...we'll see what happens from here! I know if anyone can come up with the proper protocol it's PJ....but I will say he has his work cut out for him with this one




wait I lied! I totally forgot that I did my own thing week 1 while PJ was at Aaron's wedding! hahahahaha ok 8lbs in two weeks isn't so bad!


----------



## gymdiva (Jul 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Nice ink and congratulations on the new job and the sled work. Uh, n00b here, that is a sled, right? Oh, could I be a personal trainer or what?



 yep that's a sled!







Curt James said:


> Are you cycling carbs, doing keto, or something else? Wishing you the best in October!



right now it's keto...may stick with it....we'll see how I progress!


----------

